# Grooves for Salt n Pepper shakers



## rmf644 (Oct 19, 2006)

I need to make grooves for Salt and Pepper Shakers, about ¼” deep to keep them in place. I am not an expert in this field but I’m certain some of you will give me excellent ideas as how to make a template, so I wont drift all over when routing


Thanks in Advance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rmf644

The best way I know about is the Bob & Ricks way, use sticks to make the template.
That's to say take some 1/4" birch plywood (or 1/2" thick MDF) and use some 1 1/2" wide birch sticks (tack them to the stock,use small nails )and layout the slots you want then drill a 1/2" hole in the center of the template and then popin a Shear Angle Flush Trim Bit in your router table, rout out the inside of the template then clamp the new template to the stock you want to use for the Grooves for Salt n Pepper shakers.
Besure to make your template a bit over size by 1/8 " the norm, then put in a 5/8" or 1/2" brass guide in your plunge router and popin a 3/8" solid carb.bit and plunge the router in the new template and the slots should come out looking great and clean. 

Bj


----------

